# Sulcata sneaking in the house



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Left the door ajar as I was looking if Liam pooped in the yard. Within a minute he snuck in the house.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like hes exploring most def.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 1, 2012)

Check the contents of your safe and your cookie jar before you put him back outside.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Looks like hes exploring most def.



Exploring for food.



StudentoftheReptile said:


> Check the contents of your safe and your cookie jar before you put him back outside.



LOL! He didn't find any food so he left right away.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 1, 2012)

One thing sulcatas don't do, is sneak around.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL Your lucky he can't lock the door, Yet


----------



## clare n (Jun 1, 2012)

If he's a typical man, make sure you hide your ps3 controller or you'll never get him back outside


----------



## qixer01 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice looking tort.


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 1, 2012)

Really funny! I wish that I had one...


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> LOL Your lucky he can't lock the door, Yet



LOL! more of lucky that He is not destroying the door yet! 



dmmj said:


> One thing sulcatas don't do, is sneak around.



Soon he will be ramming the door to come in. 



clare n said:


> If he's a typical man, make sure you hide your ps3 controller or you'll never get him back outside
> [/quote
> 
> LOL! When that time comes, he has to pack his shell and leave.
> ...


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope your leopards never read what you said....

Great pic and pretty tort.....


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> I hope your leopards never read what you said....
> 
> Great pic and pretty tort.....



LOL! Ssshhh.. My husband shouldn't read this too. He loves the leos, all 19 of them. 
Thanks Angela


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jun 5, 2012)

His face looks so mischievous, like 'hmmm I kinda know I shouldnt be doing this.... But it's fun '


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 5, 2012)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> His face looks so mischievous, like 'hmmm I kinda know I shouldnt be doing this.... But it's fun '



Hahaha! Well described tinkerbell189!


----------



## morloch (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a fantastic pic!!


----------



## cmosuna (Jun 18, 2012)

Luckily he is more of a curious explorer than a rammer (unless its other torts). Whenever I would do yardwork he always had to be underfoot.


----------



## clare n (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol  Phillip is a "rammer", he "bums" things, (we call it) where he turns and butts things with his behind in like a sideways motion as if trying to plough through at a different angle  I can't imagine one that size doing this, oh the destruction hehe  so thank goodness yours isn't a rammer!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 19, 2012)

cmosuna said:


> Luckily he is more of a curious explorer than a rammer (unless its other torts). Whenever I would do yardwork he always had to be underfoot.



Thank goodness he just scratches the door and my 4 yrs. old daughter always lets her in. 



clare n said:


> Lol  Phillip is a "rammer", he "bums" things, (we call it) where he turns and butts things with his behind in like a sideways motion as if trying to plough through at a different angle  I can't imagine one that size doing this, oh the destruction hehe  so thank goodness yours isn't a rammer!



LOL! U should take a video, it would be funny.


----------



## clare n (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes I will try and get one next time he starts all that business


----------

